# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  پیشنهاد تعیین موضوع برای پروژه پایان ترم کارشناسی کامپیوتر

## hamed_f65

*سلام دوستان
من دانشجوی ترم سوم کارشناسی کامپیوترم . تقریبا 2 ترم بعد باید پروژه بردارم
دوست دارم قبل از برداشتن  این درس شروع کنم به انجام یه پروژه که هم وقت کم نیارم و هم موقع تحویل فک استادم بچسبه به زمین
از دوستان خواهش می کنم نظر بدن که توی این فرصت تقریبا 7-8 ماهه روی چه پروژه ای کار کنم که هم اطلاعاتو تجربیاتم اضافه بشه و هم وقتی کارم تموم شد از زمانی که واسش صرف کردم لذت ببرم و به قولی خودم رو گول نزده باشم
چون اصولا آدمی نیستم که بخوام روی پروژه های متداول کار کنم و به استادم بگم "این دگمه پاک میکنه . این یکی آپدیت میکنه و اون یکی اضافه میکنه"
خواهشا نظر بدید چه پروژه هایی مد نظرتون هستش
ضمنا من سی شارپ رو در حد خوب بلدم و پروژه پایان دوره ی کاردانیم هم نرم افزار ثبت نام دانشجویی بوده که امروزه شکل قشنگترش روی سایت دانشگاههای آزاد هستش .
پیشاپیش ممنون از اینکه وقت میذارید و نظرتون رو میگید
*

----------


## hozouri

شما اول باید تعیین کنید چه نوع نرم افزاری می خواهید بنوسید :
نرم افزار های بانک اطلاعاتی
نرم افزار های کاربردی
نرم افزار های هوش مصنوعی

اگر من جای شما بودم یه نرم افزاری رو می نوشتم که بعد از اتمام تحصیلات هم بشه اون رو کامل و اون رو مورد استفاده همگان حالا یا رایگان یا تومانی قرار بدم.
اگر برای سرگرمی می خواید این کار رو انجام بدید و اطلاعاتتون رو بالا برید می تونید یه نرم افزار هوش مصنوعی مثل الگوریتم Start بنویسید.

----------


## hamed_f65

> شما اول باید تعیین کنید چه نوع نرم افزاری می خواهید بنوسید :
> نرم افزار های بانک اطلاعاتی
> نرم افزار های کاربردی
> نرم افزار های هوش مصنوعی
> 
> اگر من جای شما بودم یه نرم افزاری رو می نوشتم که بعد از اتمام تحصیلات هم بشه اون رو کامل و اون رو مورد استفاده همگان حالا یا رایگان یا تومانی قرار بدم.
> اگر برای سرگرمی می خواید این کار رو انجام بدید و اطلاعاتتون رو بالا برید می تونید یه نرم افزار هوش مصنوعی مثل الگوریتم Start بنویسید.


*
همونطور که خودم هم ذکر کردم چیزی می خوام ک مفید باشه و به در بخوره .
چون می خوام واقعا واسش وقت بذارم و نمیخوام یه برنامه "بنداز برو" باشه
بیشتر دوست دارم بانک اطلاعاتی و کاربردی باشه .
البته اگ موضوع خوبی باشه راجع به هوش بدم نمیاد بشنوم*

----------


## adinochestva

dsl                   .

----------


## hamed_f65

> dsl                   .


*میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی؟*

----------


## Soroush.Sarabi

من پیشنهاد می کنم برو سراغ موضوع Dot Net Remoting  و یا Image Processing

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

کاربر محترم @hamed_f65
محل این تاپیک در تالار سی شارپ نبود./
این مکان مناسب تر می باشد./
موفق باشید./

----------


## hamed_f65

> من پیشنهاد می کنم برو سراغ موضوع Dot Net Remoting  و یا Image Processing
> 
> http://www.soroush-sarabi.com
> http://soroush-sarabi.blogspot.com


*میشه خواهش کنم دوستان صریح یه موضوع بهم بگن
منظورم اینه که یه موضوع مشخص بهم پیشنهاد بدید
مثلا بگید زیر شاخه های ایمیج پروسسینگ چه چیزایی می تونه باشه که میشه روش کار کرد**
اگر کسی نظر دیگه ای داره بیان کنه
خوشحال میشم*

----------


## adinochestva

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain-specific_language

----------


## hamed_f65

*کسی پیشنهاد دیگه ای نداره ؟

*

----------


## MIDOSE

خوب با توجه به حالاتت می شه فهمید که ادمی هستی که می خواهی با دیگران فرق کنی.
من کمی راهنماییت می کنم اونوقت بازم سوالی داشتی بگو.

پروژه ها دو دسته اند.
دسته ی اول:
پروژه هایی عمومی با ریسک پذیری پایین،احتمال موفقیت بالا، خواستار اطلاعات علمی کم در اون زمینه و...
تقریبن اغلب دانشجو ها از این گونه پروژه ها را انتخواب می کنند چون حاضر نیستند خطر کنند و بعد از چند ماه زحمت ببینند که هنوز اول راهند البته این دسته پروژه ها نه شهرتی به همراه دارند و نه حس ارضا کنندگی و ففط جهت اخذ مدرک هستند و اغلبن هم کپی هستند و مدت زمانی که می خواهند کم(روزی 3 ساعت) است یعنی به جای 8 ماه تو 2 ماه کار تمومه.

دسته ی دوم:
پروژه هایی که نیازمند اطلاعات بسیار زیاد در زمینه ی خودشون هستند، ریسک پذیری بالایی دارند، زمان بسیار زیادی را می طلبند(حداقل روزی 12 ساعت کار و مطالعه) و تازه بعد از 8 ماه هنوز پروژه کامل نیست و کم داره، در عوض همه ی این ها برای ادمی شهرت، اعتبار، حس ارضا کنندگی و... را به همراه داره.

دو دسته را دیدی تو دسته ی اول پروژه ی شما تضمین شدست و به شما اطمینان می ده حتمن تو همون 8 ماه انجام بشه و با زحمت کم(خیلی چیز های دیگر را ازتون می گیره مثل اعتبار).
دسته ی دوم شما را وارد دنیایی جدیدتر و پیچیده تر می کنه، و مطئنن می دونی که پیچیدگی یعنی دردسر ،زمان و خطر بیشتر(تا اونجایی که حتی نتونی تا زمان موئد تمومش کنی) ولی در عوض چیز هایی را در اختیارتون قرار می ده.

با خودتون رو راست باشید، با هیچ کسی تعارف نداشته باشید، اصلن هم جو گیر یا ذوق زده نشید(مثلن دیگه از فرداش همه استاد ها جلو پام بلند می شوند و احترام می گذارند و...).
شما با توجه به شرایط موجود تصمیم بگیرید،ببینید ادمی هستید که درد سر دسته ی دوم را به جون بخره.
تو دسته ی اول مطمئن باشید حس ارضا کنندگی واقعی را هیچ وقت تجربه نمی کنید(بیشتر کاذبه).

بالا گفتی از هوش هم بدت نمیاد، ایا باهاش اشنا هستی یا فقط چون اسمش هوش مصنوعی است خوشت اومده؟ تو زمینه ی هوش مصنوعی،پردازش تصویر مثل اثر انگشت، تشخیص از روی چشم یا صورت ، تشخیص پلاک خودرو و... را داریم به نسبت ساده تر هستند چون منابع موجود واسشون زیاد هست و به نظر خودم اگه واقعن علاقه مندی می تونی توی این زمینه بهتر فعالیت کنی.
این زمینه تقریبن متوسطه ولی زمینه های پیشرفته تری هم هست مثل شبیه سازی ها(محیط ها یا چند وقت پیش شبیه سازی مکانیکی قلب را داشتیم تو خود ایران هم بود) البته این طور زمینه ها شهرت بالایی دارند ولی خوب درد سرت خیلی زیاد می شه(و به نظرم الان به کارت نمی اید).

اگه دیدی کمی رک بودم ،چون برای خودت خوبه، یکی از دوستانم با بی تجربگی و با عجله یک سال و نیم پیش پروژه ی اثر انگشت را گرفت تنها چیزی که نصیبش شد فحش و نفرین هایی بود که به خودش می داد چون تجربه ای نداشت تو این زمینه و با همه ی تلاشش نتونست کاری را پیش ببره و در اخر هم یک پروژه ی کاملن معمولی گرفت.

----------


## hamed_f65

> خوب با توجه به حالاتت می شه فهمید که ادمی هستی که می خواهی با دیگران فرق کنی.
> من کمی راهنماییت می کنم اونوقت بازم سوالی داشتی بگو.
> 
> پروژه ها دو دسته اند.
> دسته ی اول:
> پروژه هایی عمومی با ریسک پذیری پایین،احتمال موفقیت بالا، خواستار اطلاعات علمی کم در اون زمینه و...
> تقریبن اغلب دانشجو ها از این گونه پروژه ها را انتخواب می کنند چون حاضر نیستند خطر کنند و بعد از چند ماه زحمت ببینند که هنوز اول راهند البته این دسته پروژه ها نه شهرتی به همراه دارند و نه حس ارضا کنندگی و ففط جهت اخذ مدرک هستند و اغلبن هم کپی هستند و مدت زمانی که می خواهند کم(روزی 3 ساعت) است یعنی به جای 8 ماه تو 2 ماه کار تمومه.
> 
> دسته ی دوم:
> ...


*
ممنون ازینکه وقت گذاشتی و توضیح دادی و ممنون ازینکه راحت باهام صحبت کردی و تعارف رو کنار گذاشتی
همونطور که گفتم دوست ندارم کار برنامم فقط "آپدیت و حذف و اضافه " باشه
دوست دارم یه کار جدید رو شروع کنم.
و همونطور که گفتی دوست ندارم خودم رو گول بزنم و دلت می خواد وقتی کارم رو نشون کسی دادم حس کنم حرفی واسه زدن دارم

از این قسمت صحبتات بیشتر استقبال می کنم :

"*بالا گفتی از هوش هم بدت نمیاد، ایا باهاش اشنا هستی یا فقط چون اسمش هوش مصنوعی است خوشت اومده؟ تو زمینه ی هوش مصنوعی،پردازش تصویر مثل اثر انگشت، تشخیص از روی چشم یا صورت ، تشخیص پلاک خودرو و... را داریم به نسبت ساده تر هستند چون منابع موجود واسشون زیاد هست و به نظر خودم اگه واقعن علاقه مندی می تونی توی این زمینه بهتر فعالیت کنی.*"

اگه میشه توی این تیپ پروژه ها بیشتر واسم بگو و چند تا نمونه ی باحال و جذاب و قشنگش که ارزش کار کردن روش باشه رو واسم پیشنهاد کن.
البته دوستای دیگه هم اگه اطلاعاتی دارن استقبال می کنم و ازشون ممنون میشم*

----------


## MIDOSE

من براتون دسته بندی می کنم تصمیم گیری نهاییش با خودت.

مباحث مربوط به پردازش تصویر:
مباحث مربوط به پردازش تصویر هم چیز جدیدی تو دانشگاه های ایران حساب می شه ولی به نسبت براش منابع و امکانات هم هست. تشخیص اثر انگشت، تشخیص بر اساس(فکر کنم عنویه بود) چشم، تشخیص صورت(منظور حرکاتی از قبیل لبخند زدن و... است) و... است. این گونه منابع تو ایران انجام شدن ولی اون قدر ها هم رایج نیستند ولی ارضا کننده است و زیاد هم تو ریاضیات و فرمول ها واردد نمی کنه(البته نسبت به سایر مباحث).

مباحث مربوط به الگوریتم ها، شبکه های عصبی،کلونی مورچه ها(خودش زیر مجموع است نه بحث مجزا):
تو این زمینه هم کار سخت تره و هم با ارزش تر یعنی نسبت مستقیم دارن کاری مثل شبکه های عصبی  ،خواستار توانایی زیادی(ریاضیات و الگوریتم ها و...) است البته واجب نیست به همشون مسلط باشی ولی خواستار قدرت علمی زیادی است تا بتونی کار را پیش ببری. بازم می گم ارزش این گونه کار ها زیاده ولی درد سرش به نسبت زیاده و منابعش هم کمتره(به نسبت پردازش تصویر).  خود شبکه های عصبی بحث خیلی جالبی(از بیرون) ولی وقتی واردش می شی متوجه عظمت کار می شی و مطمئن باش با این گونه کار ها ارضا کنندگی صد در صد و واقعن تغییرت می ده ولی در عوضش پوست را می کنه.

موارد شبیه سازی:
تو این مورد که موارد تحقیقات ازمایشگاهی شبیه سازی می شه، حالا مثل همون شبیه سازی مکانیکی قلب می تونه باشه،شبیه سازی رفتار های مغزی و... این زمینه اصلن توصیه نمی شه چون هزینه ی بسیار بالا و کار گروهی را می طلبه و از عهده ی یک نفر برای مدت کوتاه خارجه چون علاوه بر اشنایی با مباحث الگوریتمی باید با مباحث مربوطه ی اون زمینه مثل پزشکی هم اشنا باشی و خودمونی بگم یا مغزت میاد پایین یا نیمه کاره رهاش می کنی(اتلاف زمان و سرمایه ات) و کلن کسی زیاد طرفش نمی ره(البته موارد ساده اش را چرا ولی پیچیده هاش را نه)

سه تا دسته را دیدی با توجه به توانایی هات نگاه کن می خواهی کدوم وری بری.البته من بهت یک توصیه کاملن دوستانه می کنم. مراقب زحمت هات باش، 8 ماه پوست خودت را می کنی(فعل کندن) ولی در اخر دانشگاه برای خود اعتبار را ثبت می کنه و این استاد ها هستن که خودشون را پیش می اندازن(مخصوصن اگه کارت خاص باشه)،پس خواهشن مراقب باش(البته اگه مراقب باشی و اگه نذاری کسی حقت را بخوره می تونی موفقیتت را برای اینده تضمین کنی)

دسته بندی که برات کردم فقط یه دید کلی بهت می ده همین تشخیص پلاک را یکی از دوستا تو همین سایت تقریبن انجامش داده و قیمتی هم که یکی از دوستان براش داد بیست میلیون بود کاری مثل کلونی مورچه ها را پاییز سال قبل بود روی سایت گذاشتند.

اما پیشنهاد من:
کاری مثل شبکه های عصبی خیلی مبحث جالب و مفیدیه و کاربرد هاش زیاده(مثل موارد امنیتی شبکه) البته این کار بهاش نیازمند ریاضیات و دانش از موارد دیگری هم هست، البته مراقب باش گول ظاهر و خوشگلیش را نخوری چون مثل دام می مونه و خفتت رو می گیره و وقتی میری دنبالش تا میایی ازش سر در بیاری 6 ماه گذشته ولی بازم می گم می تونی تو زمینه اگه زرنگ باشی گل بکاری و حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشی. خود شبکه های عصبی موارد یادگیری توسط کامپیوتر را در بر می گیره یعنی با توجه به اطلاعات می تونه بفهمه باید چه بکنه(البته خیلی پیچیدست و به زبان سادست).

پردازش تصویر هم برات گفتم کاری مثل تشخیص پلاک، یکی از اعضای سایت برنامه ی تشخیص پلاک را نوشته بود(براش قیمت زدن بیست میلیون تومن).

این گونه کار ها را هر کسی بر نمی داره چون حاضر نیست پول چند ترم پروژه و تمدید پروژه را بدهد،سختیی که بالا برات گفتم از دید متوسطه حالا شاید شما باهاش حال کنی(بعید می دونم).

راستی اگه اطلاعات بیشتری می خواهی به سایت artifical.ir اگه اشتباه نکنم بود یه سری حتمن بزن سرچ کن حتمن پیداش می کنی. یه سایت ایرانی و تقریبن نو پا و تخصصی در زمینه ی هوش مصنوعیه، اگه داری میری دنبال هوش برو تو خود همین سایت و یه گشتی بزن تا پیش زمینه دست بیاد و کمی بیشتر اشنا بشی.

----------


## JaguarXF

این:
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...82&postcount=3

----------


## hamed_f65

> پردازش تصویر هم برات گفتم کاری مثل تشخیص پلاک، یکی از اعضای سایت برنامه ی تشخیص پلاک را نوشته بود(براش قیمت زدن بیست میلیون تومن).


*
راجع به تشخیص پلاک یه چیزایی بلدم. برادرم پروژه اش رو بعد از 1 سال زحمت برای پایان دوره ارشدش ارائه کرد و البته به خاطر انجامش به مسکو دعوت شد و از بین تقریبا 100 تا پروژه نفر اول شد . میخواست با راهنمایی رانندگی قرار داد ببنده که یه گروهی که پارتیشون خیلی کلفت بود و روی همین قضیه هم کار می کردن با راهنمایی رانندگی قرار داد بستن و .......
خودمم بدم نمیاد توی این زمینه کار کنم . چون حداقلش می دونم که یه کار جدید هستش و ارزش وقت گذاشتن رو داره
ممنون که جواب دادی
یکم وقت می خوام که روی این موارد فکر کنم و تصمیم بگیرم*

----------


## JaguarXF

هفت سال قبل ( دقیق هفت سال قبل ) . پسر همسایه ما هم همین پروژه تشخیص پلاک رو تحویل داد. دوست دخترش هم تشخیص امضا رو.

----------


## hamed_f65

> هفت سال قبل ( دقیق هفت سال قبل ) . پسر همسایه ما هم همین پروژه تشخیص پلاک رو تحویل داد. دوست دخترش هم تشخیص امضا رو.


*خوب دوستان حالا که بحث تشخیص پلاک مطرح شد کسی هست که مراحل انجام این پروژه رو بدونه چیا هستن ؟؟؟

*

----------


## el_abdollahi

پروژه های داده کاوی هم خوبن.
من خودم این ترم موتور جستجوی فازی رو برداشتم که امیدوارم بتونم خوب تحویلش بدم.
من خیلی دوست داشتم یه پروژه داده کاوی به کمک SQL Data Mining بردارم ولی استاد گیرم نیومد.
ولی داده کاوی هم فیلد خوبیه. روش فکر کن.
موفق باشی.

----------


## hamed_f65

*حالا که بحث تشخیص پلاک شد آیا کسی از دوستان می دونه مراحل کار روی این پروژه به چه صورت هستش ؟
*

----------


## me.enik

دوستان, اگر بخوام پروژه تشخیص اثر انگشت رو انجام بدم, نظرتون چیه؟
باید از کجا شروع کنم, چیا بلد باشم, به چه چیزایی احتیاجه؟
روش کار چی جوریه؟


ممنون میشوم راهنمایی ام کنید.

----------


## mammad_asir

> *خوب دوستان حالا که بحث تشخیص پلاک مطرح شد کسی هست که مراحل انجام این پروژه رو بدونه چیا هستن ؟؟؟
> 
> *


درسته که این پروژه رو خیلیا مینویسن و روشهای مختلفی داره ولی قرار نیست که کسی که واقعا مشتاق کار کردنه بیاد و از الگوریتمهای آماده استفاده کنه آخه آگه بخوایم با مثلا روش فازی آماده کار کنی شاید در چند روز نوشته بشه و قرار هم نیست کسی در دوران کارشناسی یه اختراع بکنه به شما توصیه میکنم که مثلا درسته که تشخیص پلاک قبلا نوشته شده ولی شما با نوشتن دوباره آن حتی با روش های قدیمی مناسب میتونید مطالب پایه ای سیستم های خبره رو یاد بگیرید . و توصیه میکنم در این مقطع سراغ پروژه های تحقیقاتی هم نروید چون در آخر مجبور میشوید لایی بکشید و ضرر کنید . حال که به ضمینه ایمیج علاقه دارید از این سایت دیدن کنید
artificial.ir

----------


## ali.bahrami

دوست عزیز اول باید ببینی علاقه خودت بیشتر به چه سمتی هست ؟ برنامه نویسی ؟ کار تحقیقاتی و ...
بعد از انتخاب علاقت میتونی بهتر راجع به موضوع تصمیم بگیری

----------


## _lotus_

سلام
پیشنهاد میکنم یه سری به لینکهای زیر بزنی
http://sadighim.ir/Personal/fa/news/274-news.html
http://thesisguide.ir/

----------


## MaryamEsmailzadeh

انتخاب موضوع کار خیلی مشکلی هست

----------


## masoud.vernal

دوستان برای انتخاب پروژه پایان ترم یکم مشکل دارم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.
بنده یه مدته C#‎ کار میکنم ولی در حد معمولی خیلی دوست دارم پروژم برنامه نویسی باشه ولی با توجه به ضعیف بودنم در این زمینه و مدت زمان کمی که مونده برام اگه یه کار تحقیقاتی پیرامون #C و کارهای مرتبط با اون باشه خیلی بهتر میشه پیشاپیش ممنونم از راهنمایی های همتون 
با تشکر

----------


## abdullah20

میتونید یه پروژه مثلا مدیریت دانشگاه که خودتون یکم با قسمتهای مختلفش اشنا هستید با سی شارپ و sql انجام بدید

----------

